# IF you could have one weapon from a Sci Fi film...what would it be..



## beau_safken (Apr 6, 2006)

That is a really hard question....  Would it be the one ring... Phaser.... Cloaking device....  Nope...

For me it would be a lightsaber..yep..that would be badass..Even BAFM style stuff...

Just a nice weapon that could cut thru anything, reflect bullets and open up a taan taan if needed.  Call me nerdy but i'm sure a lot of you would have to adjust yourself if you actually could get a working model.  :jedi1:


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 6, 2006)

Give me a laser gun.
Terry


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 6, 2006)

Phaser, Mark II.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 6, 2006)

for simple style, Zoe's 'hogleg' laser shotgun thingy from Firefly

for effectiveness, i'd be all about asteroid bombing

for cool, i gotta go with a lightsaber


----------



## michaeledward (Apr 6, 2006)

We rented the movie DOOM last weekend. 

The BFG is still the coolest weapon.  Even with all its deficiencies.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 6, 2006)

From Firefly: Jayne's favorite gun, Vera.


----------



## Blindside (Apr 6, 2006)

beau_safken said:
			
		

> Just a nice weapon that could cut thru anything, reflect bullets and open up a taan taan if needed. Call me nerdy but i'm sure a lot of you would have to adjust yourself if you actually could get a working model. :jedi1:


 
Nope, lightsabers can't deflect bullets, it could cut them in half and melt them a bit, which means you then get hit by two smaller projectiles.  You can deflect blasters and lasers and whatnot, but who has those?

Me, I want a working model of Heinlein's "Starship Troopers" powered armor.  I want to be able to HALO from orbit, run through walls, jump hundreds of meters, have a flamethrower on my left arm something that shoots projectiles on my right, and whatever is loaded onto the Y-rack makes me a nuclear power in my own right.  

Now THAT would be cool.

Alternately, I would take one of the alien symbiots from Weber's "The Apocalypse Troll" that aids in healing, survival, and essentially negates the effects of aging.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 6, 2006)

I will take the Death Star!  I would enjoy that alot, I think! :jedi1: 

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 6, 2006)

Some kind of magnetic rail firearm.  Course the ST armour, Vera, and the lightsaber all beat it out for the coolness factor.


----------



## mrhnau (Apr 6, 2006)

Mandalorian armor! comes with flame thrower, mini-blaster, grappling hook, jet pack... what else do you need?  well, perhaps a hidden light saber would be nice... hehe

oh yeah, it better be air conditioned!


----------



## MartialIntent (Apr 6, 2006)

Guys, guys forget all those lazers and phazers, the best weapons use in a sci-fi flick has gotta be those from *Aliens*. They're not fancy, pretty or swish but man have they got some serious juice - the assault rifle / grenade thingy and the high-tech "smart gun" - yes please, I'll take a crate of each...

Respects!


----------



## beau_safken (Apr 6, 2006)

Dammit I totally forgot....

What about that brown gun from Fifth Element.  All those cool things like freeze gun, sticky net, missles, flame thrower..and the red button..which Button?ASD AHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 6, 2006)

That's the Zorg ZF1!
...It's light... the handle's adjustable for easy carrying... good for righties and lefties.... Breaks down into four parts, undetectable by X-rays.. It's the ideal weapon for quick, discreet interventions.  A word on fire power: Titanium recharger. 3000 round clip with bursts of 3 to 300.  With the replay button, another Zorg innovation, it's even easier... one shot. ... and replay sends every following shot to the same location......
Then, there's the Zorg oldies but goldies...Rocket launcher.  The always efficient flame thrower... My favorite. Our famous net launcher, the arrow launcher, with exploding or poisonous gas heads - very practical. And for the grand finale, the all-new ice-cube system!


----------



## MartialIntent (Apr 6, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> That's the Zorg ZF1!
> ...It's light... the handle's adjustable for easy carrying... good for righties and lefties.... Breaks down into four parts, undetectable by X-rays.. It's the ideal weapon for quick, discreet interventions. A word on fire power: Titanium recharger. 3000 round clip with bursts of 3 to 300. With the replay button, another Zorg innovation, it's even easier... one shot. ... and replay sends every following shot to the same location......
> Then, there's the Zorg oldies but goldies...Rocket launcher. The always efficient flame thrower... My favorite. Our famous net launcher, the arrow launcher, with exploding or poisonous gas heads - very practical. And for the grand finale, the all-new ice-cube system!


...Now Egg, without wanting to ruin the highbrow nature of the thread hehe, what you're describing is sounding dangerously close to Serge's "_Annihilator 2000_" from one of the Beverly Hills Cop series... LOL

Respects


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 6, 2006)

Serge swipes it from Luc Besson 

heheh


----------



## MartialIntent (Apr 6, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Serge swipes it from Luc Besson
> 
> heheh


...Was Gary Oldman right for that role or what? I mean, would you buy a used weapon from this man?? Hehe.

Respects!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 6, 2006)

There are few movies I can say I like better than that one.

I especially liked the hat on the junky.


----------



## Henderson (Apr 6, 2006)

Having a Terminator to call your own would be very sweet!  Preferably the T3 "upgraded" version. :wink: 

Or Mila Jovonavich from Resident Evil. :inlove:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 6, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> Having a Terminator to call your own would be very sweet! Preferably the T3 "upgraded" version. :wink:
> 
> Or Mila Jovovich from Resident Evil. :inlove:


 
or just Mila Jovonavich


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 6, 2006)

Ok, first, Beau, you aint THAT nerdy cuz its a Taun Taun.  

Second, Blindside, Laser Rifle?  No problem, you want one, Ill sell you one for 2k.  Yes I am serious.

JeffJ, Same for a Magnetic Rail Gun.  Again, yes I am serious.

Anyone need an EMP Cannon?  (Those are considerably more expensive)

Now.  Ahem.

I would like a StormCrow class Battlemech with an SR20, PPC, 4 Small Lasers, 1 Lg Laser, and Twin Linked MMGs.​


----------



## Cujo (Apr 6, 2006)

Stormcrow? Nah, I want an Atlas with all the fixins.
Pax
Cujo:ultracool


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 6, 2006)

Cujo said:
			
		

> Stormcrow? Nah, I want an Atlas with all the fixins.
> Pax
> Cujo:ultracool



Nah, atlas is just too big an slow... stormcrow can race around it and put it DOWN.

Those 100 tonners are nice for adding lots of crud to... but without a lot of support they are too easy to kill with lighter mechs.


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 6, 2006)

I'd like the camoflauge device of the Predator!


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 6, 2006)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> I'd like the camoflauge device of the Predator!



Damn man, I can sell you THAT too.  But its VERY expensive and requires a lot of setup.  Not as neat and easy as the laserrifle or Railgun.

You guys are all askin for "Sci-fi" weapons that exist and you can get ahold of...


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 6, 2006)

O.K, How about his vision system?


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 6, 2006)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> O.K, How about his vision system?



There are thermal scopes availible, but again... WHOAH on the price.


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 6, 2006)

Alright, I guess I'll take Han Solo's advice, "Nothing beats a good balster at your side!"


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 6, 2006)

Those arm blades of the predator are pretty fricken awesome though... not to mention that mini-thermo-nuclear device last resort bomb that he has on his wrist too... whoo-BABY! that'll take care of those pesky insergents wouldn't it?


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 6, 2006)

I forgot about those! Well said! I guess than My 1 weapon would be a Predator! I could see a lot of terrorists bodies hanging feet first, skinned strippped.


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 7, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Tnot to mention that mini-thermo-nuclear device last resort bomb that he has on his wrist too...



Now, those I cant get.  Sorry.


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 7, 2006)

If you can't, then, hopefully, those terrorists that I spoke of can't either!


----------



## Blindside (Apr 7, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Second, Blindside, Laser Rifle? No problem, you want one, Ill sell you one for 2k. Yes I am serious.
> 
> I would like a StormCrow class Battlemech with an SR20, PPC, 4 Small Lasers, 1 Lg Laser, and Twin Linked MMGs.​


Laser rifle?  Who wants a laser rifle?  I want the friggin' power armor with all the fixings.  How much does that run?  

Stormcrow?  Fine I'll take a Cauldron Born, you really shouldn't carry all your primary firepower in your arms. 

Lamont


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 7, 2006)

Found an image


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 7, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Now, those I cant get. Sorry.


 
Just do what I did in school way back when, go to the library and find a book that tells you how to make your own. 

What you did you say?

Use the internet? Now John that is a really good idea. :lol:

Seriously, tally up the cost for some of thsoe toys, if I buy a lot do I get a discount? Also would you need a partner in your weapons deals. Just in case my company goes belly up, or gets rid of more people, I should have some form of a back up plan in place. :uhyeah:


----------



## aplonis (Apr 7, 2006)

The THERMOSTELAR DEVICE from Dark Star.

Let there be light...

Gan Uesli Starling
Kalamazoo MI


----------



## green meanie (Apr 8, 2006)

It's a simple wish compared to some of the others but I'd like to have a lightsaber.


----------



## swiftpete (Apr 8, 2006)

There's no cooler weapon than a lightsabre! But the skills to use it would probably help. Oh hold on aren't i supposed to be learning those already? Not too far off a jedi now i guess..


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 9, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Just do what I did in school way back when, go to the library and find a book that tells you how to make your own.
> 
> What you did you say?
> 
> ...




Well I did not win the 168 MegaMillions, but it is up to 189 MIllion now. So I still have a chance.  

If, I mean when, I win, John I will be looking for that list to be filled.   :lol:


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 10, 2006)

After thinking about it, I guess i would want "The Force" as my weapon. The jedi mind trick would work on anyone with any weapon, if not, I could just choke them out.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Apr 10, 2006)

How about the arm-mounted blaster from Laserblast?

Call me old fashioned but I think Dar's boomrang blade thing from Beastmaster would be cool, or maybe those arm-mounted crossbows from Road Warrior


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 10, 2006)

I think I've come to a decision. After watching Star Trek this afternoon, I found myself saying that I wish I had a Holodeck! Being able to go anywhere and do anything would be so cool. We could get and use all of the weapons described here by simply setting up the program.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Apr 10, 2006)

Does it have to be a weapon...I would choose the nanobots that rebuild your body and heal you virtually on the spot....or a mind power that allows me to make others do what I wish....then they can be my weapon.


----------



## Mcura (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm going to go with Green Meanie and others past with the lightsaber.  I've a special place in my heart for "an elegant weapon from a more civilized era."

Of course, I could be even geekier and go with Darth Maul's double light saber.  :ultracool


----------



## mrhnau (Apr 11, 2006)

How about the armor Spawn wears... that stuff would rock


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 12, 2006)

That would be cool! The cloak is pretty tight too!


----------



## fireman00 (Apr 12, 2006)

beau_safken said:
			
		

> Dammit I totally forgot....
> 
> What about that brown gun from Fifth Element. All those cool things like freeze gun, sticky net, missles, flame thrower..and the red button..which Button?ASD AHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


 
The best part of that gun was that after you fired the first shot at a target all subsequent shots would head to the target.


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Apr 16, 2007)

I'd want a light saber. What can I say, I'm a geek! :uhyeah:


----------



## tradrockrat (Apr 16, 2007)

does it have to be from a movie? cause the Armour from John Steakleys book "Armour" would be my first choice for anything, but if you MAKE me chose a movie weapon it would have to be the little cricket from MIB...


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 16, 2007)

tradrockrat said:


> but if you MAKE me chose a movie weapon it would have to be the little cricket from MIB...



Wasn't it the noisy cricket?  I could be wrong, I havnt seen that film in ages.

If we are piking from books, I want the Sun Crusher.


----------

